# Can dart frogs see blue light?



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, simple question :2thumb: can they see blue light? i have blue LED's knocking about, and when lights go out is ideal time to see if there calling.. well its too dark to see anything to even know if there out :lol2:so just wonderd if they can see it or if they cant see it very well? it will only be for 10-20 mins after the light goes out Thanks : victory:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Yes to a degree. I've since stopped using any form of 'moon glow' as the behaviour changed. If you want any form of night viewing then opt for 'infrared' otherwise sit in the dark for 10 minutes until your pupils become night tolerant.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Yes to a degree. I've since stopped using any form of 'moon glow' as the behaviour changed. If you want any form of night viewing then opt for 'infrared' otherwise sit in the dark for 10 minutes until your pupils become night tolerant.


 ahh right, okay :2thumb: ill have to go shopping thanks


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

wilko92 said:


> ill have to go shopping thanks


Just to clarify (hopefully unnecessary!!) that Terrarium Supplies probably didn't mean for you to go out and buy an infrared emitting lamp.... I think he meant get yourself some 'night vision' goggles! 

I completely agree that the moon-glow/far red lamps are highly intrusive for the frogs and best avoided.

Nick


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I'm sure wilko understands where I was coming from. 

Here we go... may have to get some for myself at that price however they probably don't work for 0.99p

4 x 30mm Night Vision Surveillance Scope Binoculars Telescopes with Pop-up Light | eBay


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Oh and a word of advice... don't let your neighbours see you stalking around in the dark or you'll probably get banged up.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Here we go... may have to get some for myself at that price however they probably don't work for 0.99p
> 
> 4 x 30mm Night Vision Surveillance Scope Binoculars Telescopes with Pop-up Light | eBay


LOL - almost worth a punt!

I know, your post was pretty clear but lets face it it's not beyond the realm of possibility that someone could be posting here next week wondering why they have a tank of scorched frogs........


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

DrNick said:


> LOL - almost worth a punt!


May ask the Mrs for a stocking filler :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

They're not night goggles, somebody has stolen Jonny 5's head.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, 'moonlight' LEDs shouldn't cause too much of a problem, if they are on for a *limited* time in the evening, say two or three hours. It's when people leave them on all night that frogs are disturbed.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Actually, 'moonlight' LEDs shouldn't cause too much of a problem, if they are on for a *limited* time in the evening, say two or three hours. It's when people leave them on all night that frogs are disturbed.


Probably species specific then. I certainly found with RETFs that they were almost completely inactive under 'moonlight'. When I reduced the lighting to an acceptable level (i.e. they start behaving normally again) it may as well not have been on, so I gave it up as a bad job.

One thing I have noticed is that the distance from the light source seems to be important. For example, a door slightly open at the other end of the room that casts a lot of light on the viv and makes the frogs clearly visible seems not to disturb them anywhere near as much as a very dim light close by.... It's all a learning curve.

Nick


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

DrNick said:


> Probably species specific then. I certainly found with RETFs that they were almost completely inactive under 'moonlight'. When I reduced the lighting to an acceptable level (i.e. they start behaving normally again) it may as well not have been on, so I gave it up as a bad job.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that the distance from the light source seems to be important. For example, a door slightly open at the other end of the room that casts a lot of light on the viv and makes the frogs clearly visible seems not to disturb them anywhere near as much as a very dim light close by.... It's all a learning curve.
> 
> Nick


 It wouldn't surprise me at all if it varied from species to species.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi all,

Moonlighting is a very confusing subject! it is now thought that red is uncomfortable to most reptiles and amphibia and the consensus presently is that blue is more comfortable, but this light should be around the right wavelength and of a pure source. so LEDs are great as you get the colour that you want. Incandescents which are just filament lamps with a blue filter actually still emit a large amout of light in the red spectrum so are not a great way of provding moonlight.

so Ideally to re-create a crepuscular environment i.e dusk time when the animals will become more active you would be better to provide LED light around 460-480nm with a LUX between 2-4. this would be enough for you to see what is going on without unduly interfering with the animals.

good luck

john,


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Personally I'd just invest in a day and night IP camera, and point this at your viv. These come with 'night vision' using IR LEDs (of the none heat emitting sort. lol) and a lens that uses this in the same was as visible ligh in a normal camera. I used one for a while as a security camera at our old house, until some thieving brat reached through our window and stole it, with me sat right by it near enough...

The bonus with these is you can record as well as watch, and even stream the camera onto the internet directly via your router (no pc connection needed) to watch on mobile devices or to share. They're not that expensive really either. Oh and you can carry on streaming/recording in the day too, in colour.  When I first started with darts it was the only time I saw my tinctorius regina as they'd vanish when I walked into the room.

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Personally I'd just invest in a day and night IP camera


How much are we talking Ade?


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Most smartphone camera sensors are also IR sensitive - you would still need the IR-emitting LEDs though.

Nick


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I had one of these Storage Options Night and Day IP Camera | Ebuyer.com, not bad either for less than £60 as it's motorised pan and tilt that you can control via a web browser/app etc. One thing I will note, don't point the camera in a straight line with glass. If you do the IR from the LEDs is reflected straight back into the camera, giving you a nice white 'glare', much like using a flash camera you need to angle it.

Ade


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I'm sure wilko understands where I was coming from.
> 
> Here we go... may have to get some for myself at that price however they probably don't work for 0.99p
> 
> 4 x 30mm Night Vision Surveillance Scope Binoculars Telescopes with Pop-up Light | eBay


There are a number of these items on his negative feedback list but for a few quid it could be worth a punt.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

for 0.99p I wouldn't be surprised really! are some eBayers expecting US Marine Corp quality


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> for 0.99p I wouldn't be surprised really! are some eBayers expecting US Marine Corp quality


Actually, for 99p I WOULD expect US quality gear :lol2:


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I took the plunge and ordered a pair !!! lol


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Terry, just for curiosities sake you'll have to let us know if these actually work lol!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I definitely will !! if it all else fails the kids can run around the house doing black ops !!

hopefully there here this side of Xmas ?!?!


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well only jsut seen most of the replys! had one hell of a day... :lol2: as for the blue LED's there SMD leds, you find on strips dont know if that makes any difference john? and they would be on for 10 mins tops after lights go out also they would be dimmed. just so i could see not on full whack. if this makes any difference? If its still a no, then i will have to wait till after christmas to get something different *sigh* i hate cars... haha!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

*there here !!!! lol*

well they arrived today !!! £2 the goggles and £2 postage 

well there well made for the money! but thats about all thats good for them ! 
in order for the "stealth" viewing you must have the pop up johny 5 light and that kinda gives up the idea of STEALTH and night vision really. its just a pair of crap binoculars with pop up light lol !

so crap really, like I said the kids can have them !!!.......... by the way I got some great STEALTH night vision goggles for sale £19.99 posted.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry but when I saw this I laughed that much a bit of wee came out!:lol2:


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Sorry but when I saw this I laughed that much a bit of wee came out!:lol2:


I just had to !!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Just made my night mate.... LOL!!! glad you was the guinea pig Terry as I nearly hit the 'buy it now' button when I first saw them.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

lights went out on the tank at 9:30 I have a lamp on the other side off the living room I am ofc to bed now so I will test them lol


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

just as I thought its like sticking a touch at the tank and trying to look through a hole !!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> just as I thought its like sticking a touch at the tank and trying to look through a hole !!!


Hope you left the seller some killer feedback :2thumb:


----------

